# bunny fell =(



## Grape (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a three month old holland lop. today she was on the couch and she was going to jump up to the top of the couch by my head but she jumped too far and fell off, wouldn't be bad except there's a ten foot drop on the other side because there's like a railing and then a stair case. i freaked out and ran down to her but she just started hoping back up all the stairs. (she's never been on the stairs before) and she kept hoping around i put her in her cage and she was eating like normal. she's being really lazy now just laying on the bottom. She seems fine i just thought that a fall like that could kill a bunny. if she seems fine is there nothing to worry about? I have to go to work and leave her alone and I am worried =( if she broke something I am sure she wouldn't be hopping around like she did I just think that was a huge fall. what am i looking for? is she just fine?? can bunnies fall ten feet and be fine??


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 26, 2012)

I've had a bunny run from my rm and right onto the stairs but still be ok.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope she's fine, but there could be a delayed reaction, too.

But the main thing to do is make sure it never, never happens again. You have to block off things so a 10-ft fall is no longer possible. Also, all sharp edges should be padded with the plastic edging things that are made for use around babies. A few months ago someone's rabbit died from falling onto a sharp wood or plastic corner. It might have been from a couch to an end table or bed to a night stand.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 26, 2012)

I would be a bit worried too.

Have you ever been in a accident? The first day you're fine.. the next day you're body is screaming in pain.. i do hope its not the same in this case.

I would just keep a close eye on her and I agree with Orlena about preventing that from happening again.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like you were pretty lucky this time, but I'd definitely still keep a close eye out for any changes in appetite. If she stops eating, drinking or pooping definitely take her to a vet.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 26, 2012)

missyscove wrote:


> Sounds like you were pretty lucky this time, but I'd definitely still keep a close eye out for any changes in appetite. If she stops eating, drinking or pooping definitely take her to a vet.



Agreed!


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah I came home and she still seems fine. I have a tough bunny I guess. I just dont know how I could block this off.. I could move the couch so she doesn't accidently go over but then she could still run through the railing...:huh I'll have to think about this.


----------

